# Key-chain toothpick holder from Berea



## alparent (Oct 5, 2007)

I made a key-chain toothpick holder from Berea for my father in-law, but he tells me that he is not using it because the cap keeps unscrewing itself. Anybody ever had this problem? Ay suggestion on hoe to solve this problem? I have more key-chain toothpick holder kit I would like to make but I don't want to sell them to people before I can solve this problem.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 5, 2007)

Consider a rubber ring like some use with other kits that have a tendency to to unscrew.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been making the CSUSA key chains and have recently moved to PSI's through WoodnWhimsys lately based on cost and plating.  I have not had problems with either of them easily coming unscrewed.  The CSUSA one that I personally use came unscrewed a couple of times in the two years I have used it, but I attributed it to not closing it tight and normal vibrations from having it in my pocket for long periods of time.


----------



## alparent (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Consider a rubber ring like some use with other kits that have a tendency to to unscrew.



Any examples of that rign? Any links? Thanks


----------



## arioux (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Alain,

"O" rings are little black rubber ring that you will find in the plumbing department at your local hardware store.  This will make a seal between the thread and the cap and making the cap to grap tight .  Bring the keychain with you, a clerck should be able to find the right size.  It sells for a few cents each.  

You have some photo in wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O-ring

Alfred


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 11, 2007)

I threw the only one out that I made for that reason.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alain,

I'm sorry, I didn't get back to this thread.  Alfred steered you in the right direction.


----------



## alparent (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! My dad had a box full of every size of O rings you could imagine. Found the right one and put it on. It's now being tested by the owner (my father in law) I first put it on the thread itself but when you closed it, it was not as nice because of the black ring itself. So I've put it inside the cap instead and it seems to work fine. Time will tell.


----------



## alparent (Oct 25, 2007)

Talked with my father-in-law yesterday and the O-ring inside the cap works just fine. Best of all, it doesn't change the look.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Oct 29, 2007)

i have tried the o ring and have had problems with it so i went back to the plumbing dept and found small rubber washers that fit better and they dont roll past the edge of the tooth pick holder.
i have not had anyone loose one yet.


----------

